# Surf Fishing Charleston...



## marlboro (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Guys... I live in the upstate and I'm planning a fishing/family weekend down in the Charleston area for the first weekend in August. I need to get a hotel booked, but I wanted to find out if there was a particular beach or area I should target before making my reservations.

I have surf fished 10 or so times with freshwater gear over the years, but this will be my first trip out with a "real" surf rig, so I'm hoping to target something beyond the typical small whiting I have caught in the past on shrimp.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i doubt there is any hotels on sullivan's island, but the surf around Fort Moultrie is outstanding for fishing. big red drum are known to be caught in the area along with weakfish, and big bluefish. the short jetties are very popular for sheepshead fishing which is the best during july and august. flounder, spotted seatrout, and maller puppy drum can be found in the saltmarsh behind the island. if you are taking the whole family out to fish, the small pier behind(more like a dock but great place to fish) Fort moultrie visitor center is the best spot to catch silver perch(small best the number 1 best tasting fish in the ocean), all you need is a split shot number 4 gold hooks and any type of bait. they are plentiful around the pilings and provide plenty of fun catching them. you can try to catch those spotted seatrout along the marsh grass in that area but personally i never had any luck catchin' them(often times they will be chasin' grass shrimp but i never get them) . by the way, cane poles will work for silver perch, if you're lucky you might get a decent 2-5 pound black drum.


----------



## marlboro (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks bluefish... I'll try to get something close to Sullivan's Island and plan on fishing the Fort Moultrie beaches. Any advice for going after those blues?


----------

